# Steam is stuck on connecting my account -fixed.



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2020)

One day everything was fine and then it wasn't, with Steam stuck on the _connecting Steam account_ dialogue window since yesterday.




So far I've tried running Windows in safe mode, running steam as admin, reinstalling Steam over the existing install, disconnecting the Internet to force it to go offline, but all to no avail.
The Steam processes appear in task manager, but the above dialogue is as far as I get. I'm still on Windows 10 1909 and my update history doesn't show any major updates in the last 14 days, so it's a head-scratcher.
On the other hand, my other gaming PC which is running the same level of Windows opens Steam just fine.
Before I uninstall Steam, after copying the steamapps folder, does anyone have any experience of this issue? It's annoying, but not insurmountable, I'm sure.
Thanks


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 3, 2020)

Delete all files in the Steam folder except of steam.exe, userdata, and steamapps. Ensure the connection isn't blocked by something like a firewall.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 3, 2020)

Try logging in on another PC


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Delete all files in the Steam folder except of steam.exe, userdata, and steamapps. Ensure the connection isn't blocked by something like a firewall.


That did the trick, so thanks for a very handy tip @Regeneration


----------

